# Free Guy: Ryan Reynolds im dritten Trailer zum "GTA-Film"



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Juni 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Free Guy: Ryan Reynolds im dritten Trailer zum "GTA-Film"* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Free Guy: Ryan Reynolds im dritten Trailer zum "GTA-Film"*


----------



## Amigo (15. Juni 2021)

Okay... interessantes Konzept. Wird vermutlich philosophisch nicht an die Matrix Trilogie anknüpfen, aber mal schauen...


----------

